# Confusion of body and mind. (NaruHina, SasuHina)



## JaneDoe (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I bring to you... a new story!

I am obliged to inform you: first, that I'm not that good of writer so sorry for all the gramm errors and second that this story is for 'mature' eyes only (yes my first story rated M or R!) although I'm not certain if I'll actually write a lemon/lime

And also this: Common sense says that I do not own Naruto (DUGH)

Having said that enjoy this short first chapter:

*Chapter 1*

People gave disapproving looks at the young indigo-haired girl, who was running like crazy, through their normally calm streets. She even knocked over some stunned villagers on the way, muttering ?gomen!? but never slowing down. That fox clearly has a bad influence on our shy sweet Hinata, most of them thought, but nobody would dare say that out loud.

Hinata on the other hand, did not notice the grunts and glares she received from the villagers. The only thing she could think about was that she was late. Normally she was quite punctual for her dates with Naruto, but lately she's been slacking off. Not on purpose though, she just had a lot on her head. She was 18 now and her father had said that it was time for her to rule the clan. Taking over the clan meant a lot of paperwork, and a lot of preparations for the ceremony. Of course, her cousin helped where he could, but she still had to manage the most part by herself.

Exhausted and heavy breathing she arrived at her boyfriend?s apartment, which he shared with his best friend Sasuke. Hinata has spent the night here a lot; they slept in the same bed but never did anything ?inappropriate?.

This in great contrast with Sasuke, who, to Hinata?s frustration, got laid pretty much every night she visited, and almost every time with a different girl. So whenever she spent the night, she never got much sleep, due to the (pretty loud!) sexual activities of her boyfriend?s roommate.

On top of that, Naruto began craving more and more for sex, and became pretty grumpy when she rejected him? over and over again. It wasn?t like she wasn?t attracted to him, like he often accused her for. She just wanted to take things slowly.

Hinata knocked on the door and waited for someone to answer. Inside there seemed to be some kind of rumbling but very soon she was greeted by the familiar face of her blue-eyed boyfriend.

?You?re late.? He said softly, while he gave her a quick peck on the lips.

?Gomen, Naruto-kun, I had a lot of work?? she tried to explain with a slightly flushed face (yeah she still does that), but she was silenced by him pulling her forcefully inside, closing the door behind them. The first thing she noticed when she came inside was that the drapes where lowered and the lights were dimmed. The smell of Ramen was replaced by that of Lilacs, her favorite scent.

?Naruto, what?s going?? the young Hyuuga started, but did not manage to finish her sentence. Instead she breathed out a soft moan, as Naruto?s arms encircled her waist, pulling Hinata against his muscular torso. His lips found the crook of her neck and she unwillingly arched her back against his muscular body. Very slowly his left hand travelled down her stomach, rubbing it softly and teasing her belly-button. Hinata practically purred from the pleasure he was giving her. But then his hand continued to wandered lower... and lower...

---to be continued---



That was chapter 1, sooo what do you think


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 27, 2007)

it's pretty good,not bad if i say so

the only advice i really think you should take from me is to re-read your piece aloud and correct  puncuation

great job!!!!!


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you, glad you like.
As for reading out loud so I can fix grammar mistakes... they are really hard for me to notice since I'm not a native english speaker.  

If people like this chapter (and show it to me, reviews yes review!) I'll post the next!


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 27, 2007)

plz do post the next i love reading everything!!!!

i can't wait!! oh and if you'd like if you have any trouble you can pm me for some help, i'd be glad to be of assistance

since you don't speak english as your native language i'll help a lot


----------



## Corey45 (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice story...kinda hoping this isint going to be a lemon but I will read it anyway.  Anyway good job on chapter one


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, it is rather well written with quite a few details in it.  However, Sas*gay* would never sleep with multiple women let alone one.  And every night?

Then again, this is fanfiction.  The use of one's characters or scenery to fit the writter's personal point of view.  So I really shouldn't be argueing about that.

It wasn't a total wreck nor was it a masterpeice.  Quite possibly something I might read every once in a while.


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 27, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> Well, it is rather well written with quite a few details in it.  However, Sas*gay* would never sleep with multiple women let alone one.  And every night?
> 
> Then again, this is fanfiction.  The use of one's characters or scenery to fit the writter's personal point of view.  So I really shouldn't be argueing about that.
> 
> It wasn't a total wreck nor was it a masterpeice.  Quite possibly something I might read every once in a while.




Well at least you don't hate it  
As for the SasGay part, NOOOOO... Sasuke-kun is not gay!! *screaming fangirl act*
As for him getting laid, well... you'll see I guess  

By the way, I edited the first chap, hope you like. Please don't pay too much attention to the gramm errors, my beta (who is also my sister) and I are currently on non-speaking terms. I think she hit puberty or something...

Anyway chapter 2 is ready and will probably be posted tomorrow. If ya want?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 27, 2007)

Hm...not really much change to me.  And no, I'm not a critic (althought I should) so I won't say anything about the grammer and spelling.

I wouldn't mind reading the second chapter of this story.  In fact, I believe you should update.


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 28, 2007)

I bring you the 2nd chapter, and it's longer then the previous one!
Once again, I apologize for the spelling and grammar.

*Second chapter*

As his one hand wandered lower and lower, his other found his way to her left breast, giving it a nice squeeze, which earned another moan from Hinata. 

“Hinata,” he whispered huskily between kisses, his warm breath tickling her neck “I want you.”

She knew he wanted her, heck, she could _feel _it, poking her, teasing her, making her own temperature rise. She couldn’t control her breathing any longer; her heart was pumping faster and faster, while his hand started stroking her thigh. He continued to kiss her neck, moving the strap of her top out of the way to gain better access to her shoulder, which he covered with butterfly kisses.

“Naruto-kun…” Hinata murmured and she turned herself around so she could face the man she loved for as long she could remember. She put her arms around his neck and leant in to kiss him on the mouth. The kiss they shared was full of passion and when Naruto licked her plump lips to ask for entrance, Hinata happily complied. As their tongues danced for dominance, Naruto cupped her ass, lifting her from the ground so the only thing Hinata could do to keep her balance was putting her legs around his waist. It created a much appreciated friction between both bodies. They continued ravishing each others mouths as Naruto carried her to the bedroom.

He laid her gently on the bed, momentarily breaking the kiss, and crawled over her. While he straddled her, he moved his mouth once again to her neck, sucking it hard. Hinata gulped in surprise and gave him a questionable look. 

“Mine” he growled, and placed a gentle kiss on top of the just delivered mark.

“Yes” she panted, and moved her hands towards his chest, slightly pulling at the fabric that covered her boyfriend’s upper body. Getting the hint, Naruto discarded his jacket with haste so that it ended up disheveled on the bedroom floor. Tracing his muscles with her fingers, she bit her lip. _"Am I really going through with this? " _

Hinata still didn’t know if she really wanted this. Her body certainly did, but her mind kept telling her to slow things down. It was confusing.

“Naruto, I…” she started, but once again couldn’t continue, because of Naruto’s hand that found its way under her top, massaging her breast.
“Aah Naruto…” she moaned, as Naruto smirked, obviously pleased that he could make her squirm beneath him. He lifted her top above her breasts, revealing a black laced bra.
 “Whoa, Hinata, that is so hot!”
She blushed at his comment, feeling rather uncomfortable from the amount of flesh that was being exposed. 

He made quick work of her bra, throwing it with the rest of their clothes on the floor. Now both were naked from the waist up. Instinctively, Hinata moved her arms in front of her breasts, trying to cover them up, but Naruto took her arms and spread them above her head. As he held her arms with one hand, he supported himself with his other and leant back a little to admire his girlfriends curves.

“God Hinata, with that body of yours, it’s really hard to control myself!” 
The young heiress cheeks were now for good tainted with a red color, and she became more nervous with the second. Naruto moved his head towards her breast, giving it an experimental lick, which he knew she would like.

From that moment on everything became a blur. 

She could feel his tongue working on her nipples, causing them to harden as soon as he touched them. Her hands were fisted in his golden locks, eagerly asking him to continue.
But when she felt him unbutton her pants, she regained full consciousness and began to panic. 

_"I’m not ready! I’m not ready for this!"_

She pushed his hand away which caused a surprised Naruto to look up to her, his blue eyes pleading to let him continue.

Looking into his eyes, Hinata wondered if she ever saw love in them. She knew he cared about her, yes, but he never actually said the l-word. But she was okay with that, or she at least thought she was, until this very moment. If two people want to make love, shouldn’t they also actually _love _each other? 

“I-I’m sorry, Naruto-kun, I think we should stop now.”

“What?! Why!”

She could see disappointment written over his face and even a hint of… anger?

“It’s just…” _Why did I ask him to stop again?_

“Never mind, I’m going to bed.” He exclaimed, clearly trying to control his temper, after being rejected by his girlfriend … again. 


After muttering something in the lines of “Goodnight” and giving her a forced kiss on the cheek he turned his back towards her. Hinata never was a cry-baby, but on this moment she had a hard time to control her tears. It was her fault, she knew it, and she should’ve just given him what he wanted. She surely didn’t want to lose him for something like this!

 “Gomen-nasai, Naruto-kun” she whispered, but to her surprise Naruto was already asleep. She was upset that he would fall asleep so fast, while she was so troubled with what happened that she probably wouldn’t catch any sleep tonight.
She decided that she would try it though, and closed her eyes. A couple of minutes later, just when she started to doze off, the front door closed with a loud bang.

_"Sasuke is home…" _Hinata thought, _"and he’s not alone"_, she concluded, as she distinguished a female voice, giggling.

She rolled her eyes and pulled the covers above her head, but it was no use. The giggles soon turned into moans until all that remained were screams of pleasure emitted by the -for now - mysterious girl. Although, hearing by the volume the girl managed to produce, Hinata had a pretty good idea who it was. She glanced at Naruto, who was still soundly asleep, traces of drool covering a good part of his chin.

_“Why does he always have to bring in such loud girls?” _she wondered annoyed, pushing the pillow harder against her ear.
She didn’t like that Uchiha, using one girl after another, dumping her the next morning, but she put up with it, because for one reason or another, he was Naruto’s best friend. Hinata pitied the girls that landed in his bed, and was amazed that they could fall for such a person. Of course, she had to admit, Sasuke was incredibly handsome. But he was too arrogant for her liking, it almost seemed like he was surrounded by darkness - and although he shared his bed with many pretty women, she’s never seen him smiling, never seen him happy, always wearing that trademark scowl on his face.

She preferred the light that was Naruto.

Hinata stared at the ceiling, unable to block out the painful sounds and decided to wait until they were finished, which happened almost a half hour later. Enjoying the silence, Hinata sighed and closed her eyes; moments later she drifted off into a troubled sleep.

--- TBC ---

Sorry, no lemon, but this was definately limish, no? My first one, if I may add, so I'm afraid, really afraid...

You like?


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 29, 2007)

No comments  

Well at least I tried...


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 29, 2007)

well i'll be your first comment, sometimes it takes a day for a comment.

eh....well to me it was a bit graphic but i liked it...thank god she told naruto to continue no further, i would've probably said the same thing

i'm not crazy about lemons and limes(1.because i can wait about 3 more years until boys start asking me about this)

i could see you put a lot of effort into this chapter, GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Corey45 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wasn't to lemony but thats a good thing since i don't really like lemons.  Dont get me wrong its ok to throw sex in a fan-fiction but i would prefer that most of the details were left out.  

Good job btw. I really dont know if thats what naruto would do, i always imagined him waiting till she was ready just how she is waiting but its your fan-fiction so keep up the good work. When will the next chapter come out?


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 30, 2007)

Corey45 said:


> When will the next chapter come out?



Now  

*Chapter three*
The next morning, at first light, a groaning Naruto turned himself to his left so he could cuddle his girlfriend. When his arms grabbed a pillow instead, his blue eyes fluttered open. Noticing the empty space besides him, he lifted himself from the bed rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. “Where’s Hinata?” he asked himself, until the memories of last night came back to him. He knew he shouldn’t have reacted the way he did, but he couldn’t help it. The realization that Hinata didn’t want him the same way he wanted her made him sad and angry at the same time. He knew she loved him, so why didn’t she want to do this? He could think of two reasons. The first one being her cheating on him, but he knew his shy, innocent Hinata would never do such disgraceful thing.

No, it must be the second one: she wasn’t attracted to him. And every time she rejected him, he was reminded of it.

It caused his male ego to shatter, but he couldn't blame her. It's been bruised long before, his heart broken into a million pieces.

_Flashback

Naruto was walking through the village, a huge grin plastered on his face. Villagers were muttering remarks as he passed, like usual, but he ignored them. Nothing could disturb the great mood he was in.

He and Sakura were now a pair! So why shouldn’t he be happy? This was what he has wanted all those years! 

After he personally dragged Sasuke’s ass back to Konoha, Sakura was waiting for him in front of his apartment. With tears in her eyes she thanked him for bringing their teammate back, risking his life in the process. She was very emotional and out of nowhere her lips crashed with his.

Shortly after that they started dating and became a couple. She asked him to keep it a secret though, and Naruto agreed. He never really asked why, he was content with just being with her, being able to hold her hand, to cuddle her and occasionally he even gave her some soft kisses on the lips, without getting smacked on the head for it. And although he wanted scream from the rooftops, “I AM DATING SAKURA-CHAN!!”, if Sakura wanted this relationship to be private, he would do his best to let it remain that way.

Perhaps he was too naïve, too trusting.

When he arrived at her house, the place where they normally had their rendezvous ( he offered to meet at the apartment he now shared with Sasuke, but she answered him that his room was way too disgusting ) and entered through the back door. As expected, Sakura was already waiting for him in the kitchen. 

In their previous dates, Sakura always made sure that her parents were out. But this time, Naruto could see a vaguely familiar jacket hanging on the chair. “Is someone still in the house?” he wondered, but shrugged it of when he arrived at the chair where Sakura was sitting.

“Ohajo, Sakura-chan” he said, and leant in to greet his girlfriend with a kiss. When she didn’t make any sign of responding his kiss he asked her if something was wrong.

“Naruto, I…I’m sorry.”

He cocked an eyebrow at that, and got a strange feeling in the pit of his stomach. “Something bad is going to happen” he immediately thought. He noticed that Sakura wasn’t looking at him: her eyes were hidden beneath the pink hair that wandered her face.

Naruto squatted to her level and gently took a strain of hair in his hands, moving it out of the way, so he could take a clear look at his girlfriend.

“Why are you crying Sakura-chan?” he asked softly as he could now look into her teary emerald eyes. He took her head gently in his palms and brushed his thumb over her cheeks, wiping away her tears. 

His eyes widened when she slapped away his hand, shaking her head violently. 

“Don’t…” she said between sobs. Just when he was about to ask “What the hell is going on!” he could hear rumbling from the second floor. He looked at Sakura who was now standing up straight, her head slightly bowed. Not looking up as he rushed up the stairs, he could hear her mutter “Naruto…”

He followed the noises to the bedroom and warily opened the door. Shock was written all over his face, as the half-naked man in his girlfriend’s bed looked up to him, wearing an evenly shocked expression on his usually stoic face.

“Dobe?”_

---TBC---

Yeah I know, awefully short. I'm just sooo tired from work, that I didn't have the energy to actually finish the flashback. I'll finish it tomorrow.

review!


----------



## momo (Aug 30, 2007)

its like a soap opra. which is not a bad thing. i like the way you keep the reader in suspense. just dont keep them there for too long or they'll just give up feeling like you're never gonna get to the point of the story. awesome fic. keep posting..


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

*yawn* it's too early for me to read the third chapter.  But I pushed myself to read the second one.  Very well written but it could use the essence of more emotions.  Other than that, I give it one thumb up...'cause my other one is broken...


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 30, 2007)

wow chapter 3 is pretty good. I like how you're mentioning naruto's feelings, and going back to when he and sakura were dating.
       it does remind me of a good soap opera, just don't leave us in suspense too long, k?


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 30, 2007)

> wow chapter 3 is pretty good. I like how you're mentioning naruto's feelings, and going back to when he and sakura were dating.
> it does remind me of a good soap opera, just don't leave us in suspense too long, k?





> its like a soap opra. which is not a bad thing. i like the way you keep the reader in suspense. just dont keep them there for too long or they'll just give up feeling like you're never gonna get to the point of the story. awesome fic. keep posting..



I like a little suspense in fanfics  
That is... if I dont have to wait too long for updates.
Soap opera  yeah exactly what I wanted to achieve  

Either way glad you like  




> *yawn* it's too early for me to read the third chapter. But I pushed myself to read the second one. Very well written but it could use the essence of more emotions. Other than that, I give it one thumb up...'cause my other one is broken...



Thank you for sacrificing your remaining thumb to my story, much appreciated.
How did you break the other one? :amazed


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 30, 2007)

hehe, well i can't wait for your next chapter! 

i love suspense but sometimes it kills me....great job anyway!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by *JaneDoe*
> 
> Thank you for sacrificing your remaining thumb to my story, much appreciated.
> How did you break the other one? :amazed



It was a joke.​


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 30, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> It was a joke.​



Right... didn't quite get the joke  
Seriously, I thought "poor guy, he broke his thumb", feeling sorry for you and all.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

It would be hard to type without my thumb.  For me.​


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 30, 2007)

when i paint my nails i type with one hand using a pen.....


----------



## Dragonessa (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fanfic so far. I like it!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

shylittlegirl said:


> when i paint my nails i type with one hand using a pen.....



Oh look, reputation button...what's this?  Decrease?​


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 30, 2007)

what?! no i didn't mean to say it like that i'm not trying to be mean


i should really just shut my big fat mouth, i'm sorry


----------



## Corey45 (Aug 30, 2007)

aww poor naruto, well i hope hinata isint too mad at him..maybe naruto will go apologize and explain his feelings... hmmm will there be a chapter soon? im interested.


----------



## JaneDoe (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for reading! Keep on coming with those reviews  

The next chapter won't be up until later today. I'm currently working at my summerjob, so I'll post it this evening when I get home


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 31, 2007)

cool! i can't wait!!!!


----------



## momo (Sep 1, 2007)

*sigh* Jane you horrible person. i've been waiting and waiting for like EVER!! You big meanie, get us all hyped up and then you leave us there. This is why i hate writing fic's. Too many people to please  You have made a hole in my chest where my love of fan fiction used to be stored. *sigh*


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 1, 2007)

First of all: I'm soo sorry about not being able to post yesterday. Don't be mad, you know, I have a life too. I apologize for this delay but with like what, 5 people reading this story, it isn't really encouraging.

For those that did read and review my story: thank you guys, you're great! 

Enjoy chapter four, but keep in mind that this chapter needs some serious revision.

---
*
Chapter four *

Flashback, continuation
_Shock was quickly replaced by anger and in one swift motion he was on top of the raven-haired man who he always referred to as his ‘first friend’.

“Sasuke-teme!!” he gritted. Before said man could respond, Naruto’s hands entangled the Uchiha’s neck, and red chakra was radiating from his body. In an attempt disentangle himself from his attacker; Sasuke kneed Naruto in the stomach, making him losen his grip. Moaning from pain, Naruto backed off against the wall. 

“Why?” Naruto whispered as he clenched his fists.

“Why what?” he answered with heavy breathing, looking at the whiskered man in front of him, questioning if his friend finally had gone mental.

Angry with his friend’s ignorance, Naruto charged at Sasuke once more. But this time the former missing-nin was on guard: before Naruto’s fist could connect with his jaw, he grabbed offending arm, and threw Naruto over his shoulder, smacking him hard against the bed frame.

“You’re reckless.” He spoke calm and collected, if nothing just happened, “and you remain an idiot…”

“…”

Lying defeated on the bed, Naruto looked at his teammate for signs of guilt, but found none.

Although it was easy to just turn his back on the bastard, he couldn’t do it. Sasuke was the first bond he made, he couldn’t just throw that away. Not after he’d gone through all that, just in order to get him back.

Awed by the silence of his usually loud-mouthed teammate, the former avenger cocked an eyebrow, and for on reason or another, could not help but worry. He streched his arm and offered his hand as a token of peace. Which, to his surprise, after staring at it strangly for a while, Naruto accepted. He took Sasuke’s hand and pulled himself up. The two men stood in front of each other, closer then they intented, with both their cheeks slighty tainted. Naruto was the first to open his mouth, breaking the akward silence that seemed to linger forever. 

He needed to know.

“Why did you do it?” he asked. 

“Do what?”

“You know damn well what I mean, Teme!" He spit out, waving his fist dangerously in Sasuke’s direction.

“Hn." Sasuke grunted, as he daringly folded his arms over his chest, not pleased with Naruto’s tone of voice.

Sighing. Naruto turned on his heel and shuffled towards the door. He was about to exit the room, but was stopped by the hand that rested on his shoulder. He turned himself around and saw a seriously-looking Sasuke staring at him.

“Look, Naruto, I know you like Sakura, but she’s no good”. He wispered gently, displaying some rare seen emotion. It was almost if he cared.

Almost, because when Naruto raised his voice and yelled, “What the hell Sasuke, you slept with her!”; he shrugged his shoulders, returning back to his un-caring self.

“I just decided to take her up on her offer.”

Naruto’s eyes widened. Offer? “What!?”

“Well, yeah, not long after I cough moved in with you, she stood at the doorsteps, begging me to give her a chance. I scolded her, I yelled at her, but she kept coming, kept bugging me with her obnoxious behaviour. “Sasuke-kun, please give me a chance. Sasuke-kun why don’t you like me?” and things like that.” He explained, rolling his eyes at the memory.

”I got annoyed, and well... decided to shut her up,” Sasuke smirked, while his eyes briefly scanned the room for his discarded clothes.

Naruto was speechless. He knew his teammate could be real ass, but still, he didn’t expected this! The Sasuke he knew would never cave for the female species.

Watching Naruto’s confusion, Sasuke continued:

“Being away from the female population for three years was a blessing but I’m not a boy anymore Naruto, and neither are you. Men have certain needs and you know this.” He said casually, pulling his sweatshirt over his head.

At this, Naruto blushed. He couldn’t deny it. Lately, when around the female sex, his body gave some unfamiliar reactions. At those times, it was hard to not give in to the urge of jumping the first random girl he could find. 

"Damn fox" he spoke under his breath.

"What did you say?" Sasuke asked suspiciously.

“Nevermind," Naruto gritted. "Do you love her?”

“Do you think I’m a person able to love, Naruto?”

He nodded, “I believe that you are.” “If you’d only remove that stick from up your ass,” he wanted to add.

The raven-haired men’s face slightly twitched at that comment, before it returned back to its usual grim expression:

“You thought wrong” he responded annoyed, as he walked out of the door. Unfortunately not before bumping into a certain pink-headed kunoichi on the way out.

“What do you want, Sakura?” he asked, as she clinged his arm, blocking his movement.

“Please, Sasuke-kun, stay.”

Looking back over his shoulder at Naruto, he saw him following their interaction with a pained expression and grunted “Let.Go.”

Seeing that he was serious, she let go of his arms, and watched him leave with teary eyes. When he was completely out of sight, she turned back to Naruto.

“What?!” she asked, a little rougher then she intended, her gaze casted downwards. The guilt she felt was unbearable.

“Sakura,” he said gently, walking towards her. Looking through her eyelashes, she could see him advancing, and looked up to to meet his bright eyes. She could not see hate in them. 

“Naruto...”

His soft fingers on her lips refrained her from speaking any further. 

“Hush, Sakura. It’s okay. I understand.” He gave her a weak smile. “I always knew you liked that bastard better then me.”

“I...”

She tensed when his arms embraced her waist and his head buried itself in the crook of her neck.

“See you around, Sakura-chan.”

And seconds later he was gone, leaving a blinking Sakura behind._

Present 

After that things became pretty awkward between the members of team 7. Of course, Naruto and Sasuke still lived together, but they seemed to avoid each other as much as possible. As for Sakura, he hardly got to see her at all, as she claimed to be busy with her work as medical ninja. Naruto was sad about that. He never helt a grudge against either of them, he didn’t want to loose them as friends. Yes, he felt betrayed. Yes, it was painfull.

And if not for that one person, he would still feel that way.

Hinata.

She made him realize that Sakura didn’t deserve his tears or his sorrow.

She healed his heart.

Thinking of his girlfriend, Naruto wondered where she was. Sniffing, he inhaled the scent of freshly cooked ramen and hurried to the kitchen. He saw her standing in front of the sink with her back towards him. She was wearing one of his smaller t-shirts, too big for her, but still managed to strech nicely around her curves.

On his toes, he moved towards her and halted just behind her.

“Why do you always have to look so incredibly sexy, Hinata-hime?” He breathed into her ear with a husky voice and smirked, when he saw her jump. She turned around with a flustered face. And she giggled, her hand politely covering her mouth, as expected from the soon-to-be Hyuuga-leader. “Naruto-kun! You surprised me!” she said smiling, hitting him playfully on the chest.

He laughed, head fallen backwards, and pulled her petite frame against his.

“Good morning, Hinata-chan.” He said as he kissed the top of her head.


---TBC--- 

Well yeah, little fluffy hn? Ya like?

REVIEW!


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 1, 2007)

awww that was nice.  Im hoping hinata has forgiven him, which i think she has.  I felt bad for naruto though. oh well I loved the chapter and cant wait to read another.  

Keep up the good work


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 2, 2007)

Corey45 said:


> awww that was nice.  Im hoping hinata has forgiven him, which i think she has.  I felt bad for naruto though. oh well I loved the chapter and cant wait to read another.
> 
> Keep up the good work



I'm happy you like the chapter, coz it was really hard to write.
Thanks!


----------



## Masda (Sep 2, 2007)

I have only one question,
SasuHina and NaruHina?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 2, 2007)

JaneDoe said:


> He nodded, “I believe that you are.” *“If you’d only remove that stick from up your ass,”* he wanted to add.



I'm not a huge pairings fan, but if it encourages you to keep up your good writing allow me to say that was very well written, and well done. Plus, *that* was hilarious.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 3, 2007)

o.o...

RAWR!

Naruto requires buttsecks!


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 3, 2007)

Sketcher said:


> I'm not a huge pairings fan, but if it encourages you to keep up your good writing allow me to say that was very well written, and well done. Plus, *that* was hilarious.



Thank you! I'm glad you like it! Even more when you say you're not a fan of pairings! As for Sasuke, well yeah, he does seem to have a stick in his ass sometimes don't you think? 



			
				Masda said:
			
		

> I have only one question,
> SasuHina and NaruHina?


What's the question?  Yes, NaruHina AND SasuHina.

Thank you all for reading and keep those reviews coming!


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 3, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> o.o...
> 
> RAWR!
> 
> Naruto requires buttsecks!



WTF 
That doesn't even deserve a respons


----------



## Masda (Sep 3, 2007)

JaneDoe said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you like it! Even more when you say you're not a fan of pairings! As for Sasuke, well yeah, he does seem to have a stick in his ass sometimes don't you think?
> 
> 
> What's the question?  Yes, NaruHina AND SasuHina.
> ...


I think it's a good story but i hadnt read anything of SasuHina


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 3, 2007)

JaneDoe said:


> WTF
> That doesn't even deserve a respons



Haha. Forgot to say "Nice fanfic" XD

*sigh* Would be so much better without SasuHina T^T


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Sep 3, 2007)

wow i really loved this chapter! it was great great job!!

lolz it does seem like sasuke has a stick up his ass, i laughed hard when i read that

awww i love fluffy parts..........


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 4, 2007)

I've just noticed the one thing that makes Sasuke look partly the same in part 2 as he does in part 1, the everpresent stick, but of course!


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 4, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> Haha. Forgot to say "Nice fanfic" XD
> 
> *sigh* Would be so much better without SasuHina T^T



Well thank you! 
Better without SasuHina? NO! I like SasuHina 
Besides, main pairing for now is NaruHina, the other pairings are way not final



			
				Masda said:
			
		

> I think it's a good story but i hadnt read anything of SasuHina


Patience, my friend. I've just started this fic, and I believe that this will be a long one (as in epic) so I've got plenty of time to develop some SasuHina goodness 



			
				shylittlegirl said:
			
		

> wow i really loved this chapter! it was great great job!!
> lolz it does seem like sasuke has a stick up his ass, i laughed hard when i read that.
> awww i love fluffy parts..........



Thank you, you're too nice! Glad you had fun 



			
				 sketcher said:
			
		

> I've just noticed the one thing that makes Sasuke look partly the same in part 2 as he does in part 1, the everpresent stick, but of course!



LOL, so true 
by the way, I love your sig!! 


I'm currently busy writing the next chappie, so i'll be up soon. You can expect it for tomorrow or the day after.
Kisses to all my lovely readers! ~x~


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll be reading. By the way, when you say 'epic', do you mean, 'LORD OF THE RINGS EPIC!', Which, in normal terms,is about 16 pages?

By the way, I'm glad you like my signature.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Sep 5, 2007)

i ike your sig 2  

can't wait for the next chap!!


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Sep 11, 2007)

wow!! great job!!

i lol'ed at certain parts...god that waz funny when naruto waz all like staring at her...muahahahaha...i would've been really embarased


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 11, 2007)

*sorry!*

First of all: I apologize for being late... again. 
But could you understand if I told you that I work 8 hours a day at an ICT company (and literally, stare at my computer for all that time) So I come home with a headache frequently and can you blame me for not turning on the pc on those times?
On top of that, university is starting soon I have to worry about finding a proper thesissubject for my major. (click here)

Yeah yeah life isn't all about writing fanfiction, so I hope you all understand this little delay

Enjoy chapter five, and just to remind you all, this fic is still rated "mature"


*Fifth chapter*

Hinata watched with delight as her boyfriend devoured his ramen as if his life depended on it. ?Naruto-kun, I made plenty, so there?s no need to hurry,? Hinata said timidly with a small smile on her lips, pointing towards the steaming pot of ramen on the stew. 

At that comment, Naruto stopped eating for a moment, and grinned embarrassed at Hinata, rubbing the back of his head in the process:
?He he, I know Hinata-chan, but this is just too good!? he cheered and then gave his attention back to the appetizing bowl of ramen.

Hinata served him another 2 bowls of ramen, before eventually offering her own: ?Please Naruto-kun, take mine!? she pleaded and shoved her own bowl of ramen to his side of the table, ?You look like you?re starving!? .Naruto refused her offer with waving arm gestures, telling her it was alright, and pushed it back to her side. But when she insisted: ?Please! I?m not even hungry!? he couldn?t resist the appealing bow of ramen any longer and grabbed hold of the last bowl in both palms. He finished it quickly with one firm gulp and then started lap up the rest with his tongue, until not even a drop was left. Instead, chunks of noodles could be found all over his chin, around his lips, and on his chin.

Naruto leant back in his chair, obviously satisfied, his hand holding his now slightly bulking stomach. He looked at his girlfriend with curious eyes, who was sitting in the chair directly in front of him. Since the only thing she had on was his oversized t-shirt, which reached just below her bum, he could get clear look of her exposed legs, creamy and delicious. Unconsciously, he wetted his lower lip with his tongue and suddenly, he felt very hungry again. 

The feeling became worse when she pulled her knees against her chest, her arms embracing her legs protectively. Cocking his head to the side, Naruto could get a tiny glimpse of her panties, and unclean thoughts started flowing through his mind.

Hinata remained silent, and followed his gaze. Noticing that he was staring at her lower regions, her smile vanished.

?Naruto-kun!? she screeched as she felt the hotness threatening to creep up her cheeks again. She hurriedly crossed her legs, and fidgeted nervously with her t-shirt, pushing it downwards in an attempt to cover up her legs. Her efforts were in vain, as the shirt kept on crawling back. Sighing in defeat, Hinata decided that it was useless and went back to her seat. 

Naruto, on the other hand, found the whole scene quite amusing and couldn?t help but laugh at her efforts. And in the end, he had won, because he could still admire her devine legs. 

?You know, you should wear my clothes more often? he said before bursting back into laughter. Now if this was any other girl, he would have braced himself for the whack on the head that normally would follow such a comment. 

But Hinata only pouted cutely, and Naruto couldn?t help but feel a little disappointed, although he knew that Hinata was not Sakura, and never will be. 

She?s much nicer then his high-tempered and loud-mouthed ex-girlfriend.

But Sakura was also bold, a characteristic Hinata totally lacked. For Naruto that was hard to deal with. He himself was quite assertive and sometimes he really didn?t now how to handle such a timid, innocent girl like Hinata. He was afraid he would break the fragile girl or scare her away. So he tried his best to be gentle with her, and hoped she would get more comfortable with him when time passed.

Four months passed since they first started dating and there was some improvement, but not as much as he would like. His own sexual frustrations didn?t make it any better though. He tried his best to take this relationship on a higher level, but for some reason or another, his girlfriend won?t cooperate.

Flashback

_At the conclusion of their third date, the couple arrived at the gates of the Hyuuga-compound. As usual, Hinata leant in to give him a goodnight-kiss. When she did so, a devious thought entered Naruto?s mind, ready to be put into action, but he wasn?t sure how Hinata would react. So he moved with caution: he kissed her timidly on the lips and then, just when she was about to pull away, he grabbed her by the shoulders and passionately pressed his needy lips against hers once more. He took advantage of her initial shock and carefully slipped his tongue between her lips, which to his own amazement, she liked, seeing how eagerly she pushed her own tongue into his mouth, mixing her saliva with his. 

Not long after that night they found themselves on the couch of Naruto?s apartment, French-kissing like maniacs. He warily moved his hand upwards, and halted when it arrived at her breasts. With a little hesitation he dropped his hand on top of her right globe. Naruto half-expected her to slap it away, but she didn?t, so he squeezed it a little harder and she mewled into the kiss.

Their make-out sessions became hotter and heavier after that, Naruto always taking the initiative, his hands and lips caressing her everywhere he could reach, and his girlfriend happily submitting to his touch. Eventually, he managed to take of her shirt, and God, was she beautiful! That pale skin, contrasting so strongly with his own, those delicious mounds, begging to be touched. It made him lose control, and before he knew it, he was tugging on her pants, trying to get them out of the way. Through his one eye, he could see Hinata panick, but couldn?t stop. While his one hand was still fumbling with the zipper of her pants, the other groped her breast, massaging it through her bra with his thumb. 

?Naruto...? she begged him to stop, her hands putting soft pressure on his torso. But Naruto pushed her on her back, and hovered over her. He thrusted forward, letting her feel his need for her. 

At the feeling of something unfamiliar poking her tigh, the unexperienced Hinata froze, and pushed him away with more force then Naruto had calculated. He rolled out the couch with a loud thump and looked puzzled at Hinata, who was already busy collecting her clothes. Holding her shirt timidly over her chest, Hinata quickly ran over to him - byakugan activated - to see if he wasn?t hurt. He could see her eyes search his body for injuries until they rested on *that* particular part. She was staring a little to intently for Naruto?s liking, and a blush crept up his cheeks. ?Hinata.? He said, breaking the silence.

At his words, Hinata averted her gaze, cheeks burning from embarrassement. ?I-I h-have to go.? She stuttered and walked towards the door. ?Gomen!? she whispered as she briefly stopped walking before continuing her way out at an increased pace, leaving Naruto behind with a painfully tight pants._

---TBC---

Meh. I know I know... totally random chapter. I just got caught up in the flashback... again 

Anyway, tell me how you feel, did you like it, hated it, loved it, are indifferent about it... tell meeeee! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 11, 2007)

shylittlegirl said:


> wow!! great job!!
> 
> i lol'ed at certain parts...god that waz funny when naruto waz all like staring at her...muahahahaha...i would've been really embarased



Lol, you just reviewed when I reposted the chapter; strange co?ncidence 
Anyway glad you liked it! And yeah... I would have been embarrassed too


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 11, 2007)

good chapter, i have a feeling something bad is going to happen though.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a tad late. But no worries.  I was afraid it had fallen into obsoleteness, which would be a shame because this is very original.


----------

